# bianchi 928 c2c or colnago arte



## ianjaytee (Jul 10, 2008)

which is best for middle distances 50 miles on poor tarmac hilly roads


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

do you have access to both to test?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I would have to guess the 928 C2C since it is carbon and it is a more relaxed (e.g., comfy) geometry. Hell, I would even guess the 928 L, or 928SL would be more comfortable than the Arte even with their race geometries. I have the Bianchi FG Lite and the Colnago Arte, and riding both with Zipp wheels on them, the Bianchi is more comfortable (e.g., my hands and ass aren't hurting on the Bianchi after 50 miles). With that said, the Colnago handles a lot better and a I feel much more comfortable on the Colnago in crits.

Now, the Arte still isn't a bad bike for rough roads. With a set of Campy Eurus wheels on it, it rides like a dream, no pun intended. I used it with the Eurus wheels this past April to ride a race course with a 2 mile gravel section in it with potholes from hell. We did 3 laps of the course and I didn't feel any worse for wear.

In the end, I think both bikes will work for you. If you don't plan on racing, go for the C2C. If you plan on racing the bike, go for the Arte. Who knows, the Arte might be plenty comfortable for you, and I just have a soft butt and hands.


----------



## Syndicate 3 (Jun 13, 2008)

Another vote for the 928 C2C. I own a 2008 model and I love it.


----------



## vdlima (Apr 16, 2008)

*928 C2C for comfort*

+1 for the C2C

I upgraded from a Scattante R-660 (Al frame,C fork and stays) to an '07 C2C DA earlier this year and the ride is amazingly smooth. I don't know what makes the bigger difference, the carbon material or the frame design, I'd guess both have a part in it.

Another thing, I personally didn't like the look of the frame when I saw it on the Bianchi website. The downtube and the headtube were too...'unusual'. But when I saw the bike in person, it looked much better and when I rode it, I was sold.... haven't regretted it at all.


----------

